# Relocating to Joburg



## amitpant10 (May 21, 2011)

Hi,
I am presently living in Dubai and getting an offer to relocate to SA, Joburg. My office will be in Woodmead Sandton. main question in my mind is about cost of living and safety. I would need help in understanding about 

1)	Cost of Two bed room house in and around Sandton
2)	Residential places in and around Sandton 
3)	Car Rental cost 
4)	Average Monthly expenditure for 2 ppl
5)	Points to take care of while moving to SA
6)	Good sites for information about Joburg

Thanks 
Amit


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Amit, I suggest you make a large pot of Tea/Coffee,, start up your google, type in your question ending with a .co.za and most of your questions will be answered.
as to the rest, if you take a slow read after you have typed Sandton or Johannesburg into the search function on here, you will have all your questions answered,
in essence,anything to the immediate east of the highway that cuts past Sandton between Johannsburg and Pretoria is more dangerous than the Woodmead side.
use Googlemaps.
two: public transport except for the Gautrain is not advisable.
Three: Townhouse Complexes are slightly safer than free standing houses but nowhere is totally safe.

Happy Reading.


----------



## Ostrich (May 20, 2011)

Hi Amit,

4) Average Monthly expenditure for 2 ppl -- hard to figure.

Food prices vary. I'd estimate that 2 people would spend R800 a week on groceries, depending on what you like to eat (my family of 5 spends around 2k a week, but we are gourmets!). Shoprite seems to be the cheapest place to shop, but the nicest foods seem to be at Woolworths.


5) Points to take care of while moving to SA

It is a good idea to rent a townhouse, especially if you don't know the area. Find one which is a secure complex and has a gate, if possible. Ask neighbors, if possible, if they've had any trouble, so that you know what to be aware of. 

Never leave anything in your car (like on the passenger seat, such as a purse or laptop), since people might break a window to get it. We removed our car radio after two incidents. It's not worth the hassle.

Keep a purse with just 5 rand coins in it on you. You use them to pay car park attendants, and if you want to give to someone on the side of the road you don't ever have to take out your wallet. 

Until you get to know the area, it might be a good idea to ask trusted coworkers or friends to show you around.


----------

